# light (pedalable) freeride bike - enduro evo ? soul fire ?



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Hi!
i need to buy bike fast  (weather is perfect and i don't have a rig :/ )
at this moment i see two possibilities
used Specialized Enduro Evo 2013 
Specialized Bicycle Components

or a new one Rose Soul Fire (just a a little more expensive than used enduro evo)
ROSE SOUL FIRE 1 2014 offers at the cycling shop ROSE Bikes

what do you think ?


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

This has been beat to death a litle, but the Enduro Evo is a good choice. Another good one is the Nomad. Never heard of Rose before. The Orbea Rallon Team has gotten rave reviews though if you want something a little different


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure about your budget, but if you can swing it, get a Canfield Balance. Incredibly capable bike, and it pedals great. It can handle the trails in Virgin (think Redbull Rampage), and it can pedal back to the top for more.

Or if you want a bit more true DH capability, see if you can find a used Canfield The One. Best do-anything-including-full-dh bike ever built, in my opinion. And yes, it pedals as well or better than most 'enduro' bikes on the market.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I would have some concern about the lower shock mount yoke on a used Specialized Enduro. It's bad enough for some owners (most? a few? I don't know) who bought new and have warranty coverage.

I guess if you've already done that research and concluded it's an acceptable risk, the Evo 29 sounds like a good choice.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

the enduro evo is a fantastically capable bike.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Megatrail* is strong, long and low. As close to a DH bike as you will get.


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

8" Fork - 26"/26"










7" Fork - 27.5"/26"


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

I've got a 2013 Carbon Enduro (not the evo model), and I love it. I would imagine the evo doesn't pedal quite as well but is a little better going down, I'm sure it's a great bike.


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm in the process of building up a Liteville 601. 190mm rear, 180mm front travel. Pedals all day, bombs downhill. <30 lb with dropper, pedals, and dual ply tires.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i don't know...but your best friend's mom sounds good


alcohol may have or not been involved in this post


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

jamescbrennan said:


> I'm in the process of building up a Liteville 601. 190mm rear, 180mm front travel. Pedals all day, bombs downhill. *<30 lb with dropper, pedals, and dual ply tires*.


that weight is remarkable. what's your component list?


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

...


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

now, with a new light Lyrik it's even more possible


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Get the Enduro Evo. That bike kicks ass. I have a 2013 Enduro Expert Evo, and I ride everything from all day epics to full on DH (sometimes on the same ride) on that bike. I doubt you will ever hit the limit of its downhill capabilities, and it's fine on the climbs, just a bit heavy. On mine I added a homemade LSC lever on the CCDB so I can crank it up for climbs, which really helps. I've subsequently switched to the Ohlins, and on that one you can just reach down and turn in the LSC knob by hand on the fly, I do it all the time and it makes a big difference... and that shock is insanely good on the downhill.

I wrote up some info on this bike in another post on Ridemonkey that you might find useful:
Enduro Evo Feedback? | Ridemonkey.com

It sounds like the one you're looking at is not the Expert model? In that case you may notice the differences in some of the components if you're doing AM rides. For example the shock is not as adjustable (on the fly compression changing for climbs isn't going to be an option), but you could always upgrade the shock later. No dropper post on that model is a bummer, but again easy enough to get later. Dunno much about the fork on that model, but the Fox 36 Van on mine is great... it just works. Plus these days I bet you could find a deal on those, since apparently nobody rides 26" bikes anymore.



> I would have some concern about the lower shock mount yoke on a used Specialized Enduro. It's bad enough for some owners (most? a few? I don't know) who bought new and have warranty coverage.


Never been an issue at all for me (on the Evo, that thing is pretty beefy), and that system makes the initial shock stroke suuuper smooth. I also love how easy it is to remove the shock on the 2013+ models. 2 bolts at the yoke/S-link, one main bolt at the front, done. No random spacers to lose.



> I guess if you've already done that research and concluded it's an acceptable risk, the Evo 29 sounds like a good choice.


There is no Enduro Evo 29. The current Enduro Evo is 27.5 (but can be run 26 as djjohnr has). The 2013 the OP is looking at is 26"...

... so obviously it's completely unrideable!


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

ColinL said:


> that weight is remarkable. what's your component list?


The Liteville frames are a nice light platform to start with. Here is the spec list. I don't have it done to get a final weight, but unless I am way off somewhere, it should safely come under 30 lb.

Frame: Liteville 601 Mk2, XL, black
Fork: 2016 Fox Float RC2 36 180mm 
Shock: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C [240 x 76 ]
Handlebar: RaceFace SixC 
Stem: Pro FRS 50mm 
Grips: Ergon GE1 Slim
Headset: Syntace VarioSpin
Saddle: SDG TiFly
Seatpost: Reverb Stealth
Seat Clamp: Syntace SuperLock2
Crankset: SRAM XX1
Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP
Chain Rings: RaceFace 32t NW
Chain: KMC X10
Pedals: VP Harrier
Chainguide: none
Rear Deraileur: Shimano XT Shadow+ with OneUp RADr Cage 
Shifters: Shimano XT
Casstette: XT 10 spd 11-36, Wolf Tooth 42t, Shimano 16t
Wheelset/Tires: Mavic Crossmax Enduro 27.5"
Brakes: Shimano XT with IceTech rotors (180mm)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The Mega is as close to a DH bike as you can get. Mine weighed just under 32LBS with strong parts...


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

done. 29.5lb


----------

